# Questions for those who show boers



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's that time of year again for my kids to start getting their 4-H goats ready for the summer shows. They are showing 4-6 breeding does, and possibly 1-2 bucks. Most all except 1 will be Jan-Mar babies.

Last years cutting of hay just isn't as good as it had been in the past, just doesn't have as much clover in it, and I just feel it offers very little essential nutrition. So I want to look for a better hay to feed the does and bucks. I am in KY, so I'd have to find something that is available locally. 
I'd like to pick them up some next week if possible.

I always like to get ideas on how to improve their feed as well. I was going to get some really good feed recommended by a local breeder, but I think it would cost too much as I can't do monthly orders, I have to be able to pay weekly, biweekly for grain <I am a stay at home mom, and have to budget>.

The feed we use is very similar to Noble Goat 16. It's a 16% medicated, pelleted feed. I was thinking about adding a little rice bran oil to the doe kids feed, but I do worry if they don't eat it all, it will get mushy and unappealing. I know rice bran oil added weight and glossy shine to a couple of yearlings for my kids a couple of years ago, but we were feeding a sweet feed back then. Any ideas?
Could I also give this to the bucks?

I can't use BOSS in the creep feeders, attracts birds.
Don't like calf manna, just never saw any difference & it gets expensive.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

What about sprouted whole oats? It's easy to do and you don't feed much. Sprouting the oats changes the nutrition profile quite a bit and adds a nice gloss and smoothness to the animals.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

goathiker said:


> What about sprouted whole oats? It's easy to do and you don't feed much. Sprouting the oats changes the nutrition profile quite a bit and adds a nice gloss and smoothness to the animals.


How do you sprout them? Can you just use whole oats?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, you use regular whole oats from the feed store. 

I have 4 buckets, 2 of them have a bunch of tiny holes drilled in the bottom,
I put the oats into one holey bucket, put that bucket inside a whole one and fill with enough lukewarm water to cover the oats. Next day I drain, rinse the oats, and refill that first bucket and start the second bucket. 
Next day, feed the sprouted oats in bucket 1, drain, rinse, and refill bucket 2, restart bucket 1 with new oats. 
I figure 1 cup oats per animal.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

HoosierShadow said:


> It's that time of year again for my kids to start getting their 4-H goats ready for the summer shows. They are showing 4-6 breeding does, and possibly 1-2 bucks. Most all except 1 will be Jan-Mar babies.
> 
> Last years cutting of hay just isn't as good as it had been in the past, just doesn't have as much clover in it, and I just feel it offers very little essential nutrition. So I want to look for a better hay to feed the does and bucks. I am in KY, so I'd have to find something that is available locally.
> I'd like to pick them up some next week if possible.
> ...


What about getting a top dress like HSC power fuel? It will cost you but it lasts us quite awhile. It assists with bloom and is great for the coats. Check the website out.

Not sure if you can get Kalmbach feed in your area but it is a good feed at a reasonable cost (we feed the meat goat 15% medicated). one more that we have had great results with is star master show goat (it is an 20% medicated feed we feed to wethers). I only purchase bags on an as needed basis not in bulk. I am in Ohio so thought maybe there was a dealer of these feeds in Kentucky.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the info on the oats, but I was wondering, wouldn't it be easier to buy some kind of 'ready to eat oats?' Forgive my ignorance, I don't know anything about oats lol I wish we could come up with our own feed mix, but I can imagine that would be expensive 

Brink - we do have a local feed store dealer for Kalmbach feed, I will email them and ask info., prices, etc. 
I will check with our feed store and see what they might be able to offer, and see if they could possibly get Kalmbach, as I'd sure love to buy from them vs. having to go to the other store.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

When you do this you are buying whole oats and sprouting them, what you are actually feeding is a micro plant, not fodder yet but, has many of the nutrients. This can also be done with barley, alfalfa, and boss also.


----------

